# Do tattoos stretch evenly as you build muscle..?



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Starting to worry about how my sleeves are going to look if i continue to make good gains :confused1: , anyone any experience on this subject?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

no they dont


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> Starting to worry about how my sleeves are going to look if i continue to make good gains :confused1: , anyone any experience on this subject?


If you gain quickly they will stretch and crack......white lines will appear ...(bit like stretch marks) and no ink will be in em.......you can always go back and get em filled in


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Replicator said:


> If you gain quickly they will stretch and crack......white lines will appear ...(bit like stretch marks) and no ink will be in em.......you can always go back and get em filled in


i'm not too worried about having to get some gaps filled in, more worried if part's of the sleeve get uneven if you know what i mean...


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

it depends what sort of sleeve you have. tribal and crap like that, you wont notice it too much. if its a lot of delicate line work, you will. remember your skin wont stretch in one direction. most of the line work over time ang big growth will go wonky and look "fat"


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

it's a lot of thin lined stuff, i did some searching and it's very mixed, some are saying only fat will make designs look abnormal


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Your skin wouldn't stretch enough to make any difference to your tattoo and even if it did and your worried put some sort of oil on it at night. When I worked it a tattoo shop a woman had flowers round her navel then got pregnant, I looked at the tattoo at months and whoo was that a big tat, but she kept some sort of oil on it and it went back to normal. I was amazed, first time I'd ever seen anything like it.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Your skin wouldn't stretch enough to make any difference to your tattoo and even if it did and your worried put some sort of oil on it at night. When I worked it a tattoo shop a woman had flowers round her navel then got pregnant, I looked at the tattoo at months and whoo was that a big tat, but she kept some sort of oil on it and it went back to normal. I was amazed, first time I'd ever seen anything like it.


coconut oil, probably


----------



## tattoo_wizard (Sep 21, 2009)

once heald tattoo,s are pretty durable they will stretch and shrink with the skin as long as its an even stretch.

2 good things to use on them are bio oil or prep H gel. it helps to keep the skin supple and durable.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

so what happens if you get a tattoo while on gear at a certain size, then when you come off gear and loose body weight, how does this effect the tattoo?

thinking of having a tribal over the shoulder and arm but ive been on gear for over 5 years so when i finally come off im unsure how much body weight id loose and how the shrinkage of overall size will effect the tattoo?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> i'm not too worried about having to get some gaps filled in, more worried if part's of the sleeve get uneven if you know what i mean...


two of mine did what I stated above but did not become uneven


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> so what happens if you get a tattoo while on gear at a certain size, then when you come off gear and loose body weight, how does this effect the tattoo?
> 
> thinking of having a tribal over the shoulder and arm but ive been on gear for over 5 years so when i finally come off im unsure how much body weight id loose and how the shrinkage of overall size will effect the tattoo?


Youve got to be careful with this. I have a tattoo of a kitten, and when I bulk it turns into a tiger and then when I do a cut it turns back into a kitten again mg:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, i guess a bit of bio oil daily wouldn't hurt...


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Depends on how you grow, if you grow evenly (unlikely) then the tat will grow evenly, if you grow unevenly (i.e. peaking of the bicep) then the tattoo 'shape' will change. I have a large portrait down on my ribs / stomach and the face in the portrait gains weight as i put on a bit of lard :whistling: I havent ever seen tats crack or seperate as people grow though


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I f*cking hope so...or that thing on my back is going to look stupid, lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got The Virgin Mary one one of my arms, I tense my bicep an she goes preggers LOL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Well, I f*cking hope so...or that thing on my back is going to look stupid, lol


Fvck sake ..thats a big one .................that will crack up a treat as ye grow bro, the all black ones are the worst for it ...no kiddingmg:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Well, I f*cking hope so...or that thing on my back is going to look stupid, lol


Too late


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

> Well, I f*cking hope so...or that thing on my back is going to look stupid, lol


errr going to ???


----------

